# Guake does not display UTF-8



## fnoyanisi (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi there,

I have x11/guake installed but UTF-8 characters are not properly displayed in the terminal. More specifically, the characters in the editors/vim airline extension appear as question marks. Similar problem exists for the Tagbar extension of editors/vim as well. I have tested these extensions by launching editors/vim in x11/tilda (which is better than Guake I think but tilda keeps creating new config files after each restart/reboot) and confirmed they work fine, it has something to do with x11/guake.

I have installed x11-fonts/powerline-fonts and selected appropriate font in x11/guake, but no luck.

Is there any way I can fix the issue?

Thanks


----------

